# Wet sanding.



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Good morning all. I have purchased some sanding sheets for wet sanding, you never know when these items will come in handy. I have bought P200,P300, to start with but on closer inspection and rubbing my fingers on them, they look and feel pretty much identical. Do you guys know which one is the more course of the two? Is it the higher the number the more courser it is? :buffer:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi bud 

Are you sure they're not P2000 and P3000. 200 and 300 would be very, very coarse. 

Basically, with sandpaper, the lower the number, the coarser the grit. So a paper with P100 would be a lot coarser than a P1000. 

Hope you're keeping well, buddy.

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Cookies said:


> Hi bud
> 
> Are you sure they're not P2000 and P3000. 200 and 300 would be very, very coarse.
> 
> ...


Sorry Cooks, they are p2000 and p3000, hope you're keeping well too cooks.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Morning mate, check the back of the paper as it usually has the grade numbers on it.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

chongo said:


> Morning mate, check the back of the paper as it usually has the grade numbers on it.


I did Chongo, it has those numbers I stated, P2000,P3000.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

You won't really feel a difference between 2000 and 3000. 

I'll usually use 2000 then go straight to a wet 3000 trizact for an even finer grade. 

But all in all, most decent compounds should easily be able to sort a 2000 mark out. 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sicskate said:


> You won't really feel a difference between 2000 and 3000.
> 
> I'll usually use 2000 then go straight to a wet 3000 trizact for an even finer grade.
> 
> ...


OK my friend, so first use dry sandpaper then the wet one afterwards. nice one:thumb:


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

I've used this statement already this morning, but for the love of god keep it well lubed.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Always wet with paper  

A trizact is more of a sponge backed disk. 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Hey SB, any update on this?! How'd it go? Before and after pics?? 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

dchapman88 said:


> Hey SB, any update on this?! How'd it go? Before and after pics??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I don't have anything that needed treatment, this thread is about any eventuality's that may happen, as I say, you'll never know when a scenario may occur and if so I'll be better prepared.


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

You can dry sand with DA and usually people do with dry sand with 1500, its quicker and less clean up. If your sanding by hand keep it wet, dont dry sand by hand.


----------

